# Vintage printables



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://graphicsfairy.blogspot.com/search/label/Christmas
This site has a large variety of printable clip art, not just Christmas theme.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_CarNcodpC...AAFjE/6NS65vrOWJ8/s1600-h/christmascarol2.jpg


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Thanks for both links. I have three grandkids who each got their first apartments this year. I'm going to print out the Christmas Carol on some nice paper and frame it for them.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Another FASCINATING site !!! Will have lots of fun with this as I make all my cards. . Thanks ! On favorites ! s


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Did you scroll down , on the right side is a list of numerous cilp art categories. Im happy you can make use of them.


----------

